# Mistking zip drip problem



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I bought a mistking a couple weeks ago for my vivs and am having a problem with the zip drip. I don't know if it's not turning receiving power or what, but it isn't really allowing water passage. The system works great otherwise, but with the zip drip inline, it only drips out of the nozzles and then stops.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Christian


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

You may have it hooked up incorrectly, I did that once and had the same thing happen. Can you post a pic?


Sean


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a recent discussion regarding installation of the Zip Drip, that Marty helped out with. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79540-question-about-mistking-zipdrip.html


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I went to the website to see how it should be installed as soon as I first hooked it up. It's right, but I can take a picture tonight when I'm home to show.
It just doesn't seem to be letting any water through it.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

If the line was pressurized while the zip drip was closed it can some times remain closed. Undo the line to relieve pressure and turn the zip drip on and off and you should be fine.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

davescrews said:


> If the line was pressurized while the zip drip was closed it can some times remain closed. Undo the line to relieve pressure and turn the zip drip on and off and you should be fine.


Sounds like a "vapor-lock" on an old 60's pick-up truck. I wondered if it might be that but haven't hooked mine up.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

here's how i have mine hooked up and is the way Marty diagrams it to be hooked up


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Send him an email. He is great to work with.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

davescrews said:


> If the line was pressurized while the zip drip was closed it can some times remain closed. Undo the line to relieve pressure and turn the zip drip on and off and you should be fine.


This happened the first time I used mine and confused me a bit. It has never happened since. Provided you have everything hooked up that could be the issue.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

J Teezy said:


> here's how i have mine hooked up and is the way Marty diagrams it to be hooked up


Teezy,

this is actually hooked up incorrectly. in fact it is some what ineffective in its current location.
the T connected to the line needs to be removed and placed at the highest location in the system. then a home run line from that high point to the zip drip.
Note, the solenoid is a normally open (meaning when power is on to the pump, the valve is closed)


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

hmmm. Well the T came connected to the zip drip valve. And i'm pretty sure i sent marty a pick of it setup when i set it up and he said it was correct. I'll double check with him and see what he says. My system works fine though. Mist flows out the nozzle as soon as the pump kicks on and cuts off without a drip when it goes off

here is his diagram from his own instructions which to me looks exactly like i have mine setup

http://www.mistking.com/support/misting_system_instructions.pdf

scroll down to the picture of zip drip installation

Your diagram insists that you have two bulkheads or two ends of hose in the reservoir. Your setup may work, but i'm pretty sure mine is done correctly via marty's pictures on his website in the instructions. I put out the email to him we'll see what he says

Here is a paint picture of my whole setup


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

ok, i see what you did the zip drip looked like the zip drip was going back to the res out side of the picture. i personally dont like the zip on the bottom of the res as it gives a bit more head pressure to that line than if you go to the top of the res. this allows the system to literally drop all pressure instantly rather than fight the pressure of the reservoir fluid.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm. I definitely did have it set up wrong. I didn't get that it had to be a loop from my original readings.
I'll try it again. Thanks everyone!


----------

